# Network to DECA



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had MRV installed his morning, after installer left I realized MRV was still running off my home network. I disconnected the network cables from my HR21-700 and H23-600 (which were still plugged into the reciever) and now I get nothing. Any ideas because I need DECA as I learned through the BETA, my network can't handle HD


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You need to give us more information.


----------



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had MRV BETA running prior to install HR21-700 and a H23-600. Installer came today to install DECA and SWM. He put adapters on the HR and H and the band stops on the D12s. Looked like it was working when he left but when I went to watch a 1080i show I realized the show was being fed through my home network and not the DECAs. I disconnected my cat5 cables from the back of the recievers and power cycled all recievers and the SWM. Now the recievers do not see each other


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dhouse900 said:


> Had MRV BETA running prior to install HR21-700 and a H23-600. Installer came today to install DECA and SWM. He put adapters on the HR and H and the band stops on the D12s. Looked like it was working when he left but when I went to watch a 1080i show I realized the show was being fed through my home network and not the DECAs. I disconnected my cat5 cables from the back of the recievers and power cycled all recievers and the SWM. Now the recievers do not see each other


Did he also add a DECA to bridge to your home network?
Check to see what the info screen shows for networking/internet.


----------



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

He did not install a bridge, I just got off the phone with the installer and he will be back tomorrow.. I will mention that


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dhouse900 said:


> He did not install a bridge, I just got off the phone with the installer and he will be back tomorrow.. I will mention that


The router DHCP makes the setup much easier, but these may find each other over time since they default to IPs that should work.
you might try resetting the network defaults on each receiver.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You say you unplugged the network cable on the back of the DVR. Where is that cable going to? Is it connecting to the DECA adapter or to a network switch/router? You still need a network cable on the DVR, it should be plugged into the DECA adapter.


----------



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought DECA was supposed to make it so I wouldn't need to have my recievers hooked up to my network. I don't care about that right now I just want to watch my recorded shows


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dhouse900 said:


> I thought DECA was supposed to make it so I wouldn't need to have my recievers hooked up to my network. I don't care about that right now I just want to watch my recorded shows


Re-run the network setting and or reset them to the defaults.
What you're having problems with are the network settings that the router supplied.
The receivers are holding on to some of them and now you want them to go into the default settings so they can query the network and see what is out there.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Dhouse900 said:


> I thought DECA was supposed to make it so I wouldn't need to have my recievers hooked up to my network. I don't care about that right now I just want to watch my recorded shows


You're correct that for MRV the receivers don't need to be connected your home network. The DECAs are like splitters with an end of coax going to the receiver and a cat 5 end going into the receiver as well. This creates a "private" network between your units. Connecting a DECA to your router gives you the "internet" functions of 'on demand', Media Share and DirecTV2PC.

You said you realized it was being used through your home network. What brought you to that conclusion?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dhouse900 said:


> I thought DECA was supposed to make it so I wouldn't need to have my recievers hooked up to my network. I don't care about that right now I just want to watch my recorded shows


That's correct, but an ethernet cable will still need to connect to the receiver (for non HX24 boxes) The other end of the ethernet cable will attach to the DECA dongle; this is normal configuration. Are you sure the ethernet cables you disconnected are part of your LAN and do not attach to the DECA dongle?

As the above poster asked, "what brought you to the conclusion that MRV was flowing over your home network?"


----------



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok thank you all for you help, realized the problem was the installer didn't run the cat 5 from the DECA to the recievers.. all is well now


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> realized the problem was the installer didn't run the cat 5 from the DECA to the recievers


Wow!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Wow!


Double wow. :nono:


----------



## Dhouse900 (Jan 12, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Double wow. :nono:


It get's better, tech shows up I tell him what happened and then ask about installing another DECA to bridge my internet and he tells me "Oh well that wasn't specified so the wherehouse didn't give me that part." He went on to say they only trained everyone on thursday on installing MRV and they said there would be training on a later date for the internet bridge.

Also there is no band stop filter before the splitter, they are hooked up to my SD reciever. The diagram I saw on solid signal shows a band stop filter between the PI and the splitter. Everything works fine so should I worry?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Dhouse900 said:


> It get's better, tech shows up I tell him what happened and then ask about installing another DECA to bridge my internet and he tells me "Oh well that wasn't specified so the wherehouse didn't give me that part." He went on to say they only trained everyone on thursday on installing MRV and they said there would be training on a later date for the internet bridge.
> 
> Also there is no band stop filter before the splitter, they are hooked up to my SD reciever. The diagram I saw on solid signal shows a band stop filter between the PI and the splitter. Everything works fine so should I worry?


The 'internet bridge' is just another DECA adapter with a power supply (either a PI-21 like is on your SWM LNB or a specific wall wart) attached to both your splitter and your Home Network. _It should have been installed,_ *you paid for it*.

You don't need a Band Stop filter before the splitter if your SWM LNB is new (has a green sticker), but it won't hurt if one is there.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Dhouse900 said:


> It get's better, tech shows up I tell him what happened and then ask about installing another DECA to bridge my internet and he tells me "Oh well that wasn't specified so the wherehouse didn't give me that part." He went on to say they only trained everyone on thursday on installing MRV and they said there would be training on a later date for the internet bridge.
> 
> Also there is no band stop filter before the splitter, they are hooked up to my SD reciever. The diagram I saw on solid signal shows a band stop filter between the PI and the splitter. Everything works fine so should I worry?


Did the CSR ask you if you use DirecTV on Demand when you placed the order? If they did and you answered yes, that is their cue to add an additional DECA onto the work order for Internet use. If you don't specify that you use DoD or they don't ask you, there's a good chance it will not get on the work order.

If that is the case, call DirecTV back up and get it corrected. They should take care of it for you.



dwcolvin said:


> The 'internet bridge' is just another DECA adapter with a power supply (either a PI-21 like is on your SWM LNB or a specific wall wart) attached to both your splitter and your Home Network. _It should have been installed,_ *you paid for it*.
> 
> You don't need a Band Stop filter before the splitter if your SWM LNB is new (has a green sticker), but it won't hurt if one is there.


I thought that non DECA-supported receivers that are on a DECA enabled network need to have BSF's installed. Is that not the case?

- Merg


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I did *not* get a DECA bridge when they did my install. When I asked about this I was told that they (my local installer) did not have them available at this time. Good thing I had my own, and I will be calling DirecTV back about this as the one that I have will be going in my motorhome.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I thought that non DECA-supported receivers that are on a DECA enabled network need to have BSF's installed. Is that not the case?- Merg


Non-DECA receivers (SD or pre-Hx24 HD without a DECA adapter) on a DECA network *absolutely* need a Band Stop filter, preferably at the receiver Sat In (so it's obvious it's there). The Band Stop filter before the first splitter is to protect the SWM if it's not green label.


----------

